# TECHFLEX 101 A Comprehensive Look At This Product



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I suppose like many of you, I first heard the word Techflex on this forum.
When I found out what it was, it seemed a bothersome waste of time and more "window dressing" than providing a necessary benefit.
But then I started paying attention to what it's used for and in my line of work which is automotive mechanical breakdown inspection, I kept seeing it used by the manufacturers from wiring harnesses on BMWs, to clutch cables on Harley Davidson motorcycles.
If the manufacturers are spending the money and using it, then it must provide a valuable purpose.
Since I have never used the product before, I had zero idea what sizes, colors, and other options were going to be right for my build.
In my thread, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...6-techflex-heatshrink-who-has-best-price.html , you all recommended that I contact "furryletters" EXPANDABLE SLEEVING COLORS, HEAT SHRINK TUBING items in FURRYLETTERS store on eBay! so I did.
I called Barry and told him that I'm a noob and really wanted to understand how the product worked and get my hands on some.
Barry was extremely helpful spending a good 45 minutes on the phone with me going into great detail explaining the product line and asking all the right questions.
As a result of that phone call, Barry sent me the following sample pack so I could share it on DIYMA.



In the following posts, I will get into the product line in detail and hopefully answer some if not all of the questions that make one hesitate getting started when it comes to Techflexing your builds wiring.
Just another step in trying to get it right the first time. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: TECHFLEX 101-A Comprehensive Look At This Product*

*Sizes*

The most common sizes used in our builds are 1/2", 3/8", 1/4", and sometimes 1/8".
Here's some pics of all four sizes together in black standard Techflex.







1/2"




3/8"




1/4"





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: TECHFLEX 101-A Comprehensive Look At This Product*

1/8"







Next I have slipped the Techflex on different sizes of wiring that I will be using in my build to show what Techflex size IMO works and looks best.

1/2" Techflex on DIYMA 1/0 (oversized) gauge power cabling






1/2" Techflex on DIYMA 8 gauge speaker wiring (also using this 8 gauge for amplifier power wiring)






3/8" Techflex on 12 gauge speaker wiring





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: TECHFLEX 101-A Comprehensive Look At This Product*

subbed make sure u sticky this


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

In like Flynn


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: TECHFLEX 101-A Comprehensive Look At This Product*

1/4" Techflex over DIYMA 16 gauge speaker wire







*Flexibility*
Here's a few pics of how expansive Techflex can be when compressed.

3/8" Techflex relaxed


Fully compressed


*Split Loom*

Here's some 1/2" Techflex black split loom that Barry sent along.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: TECHFLEX 101-A Comprehensive Look At This Product*

*Flame Retardant*

Here's two colors of Techflex's flame retardant line.
I think Barry said there was a black with red crossed strands as well.

Both black and white versions


3/8" Techflex white with black strands




Black with white strands





*Nylon Multifilament*

Since there's a lot of copper color in my build, I had Barry send me a sample of Techflex's nylon multifilament line which has copper as one of it's colors.
This product looks and feels more like woven cotton since the filaments are so fine but it's limited in it's available sizes, colors, is difficult to cut, and has very little expandability. 
When I tried to open one of the hot knife cut ends, it was almost impossible.
When I made a fresh cut with scissors, it frayed terribly.
Lastly, if you screw up and pull on one thread instead of the whole, it will distort the entire sleeving.
Needless to say, I will not be using the multifilament for my build.

Both Techflex nylon multifilament 1/2" and 5/16" sizes (that's all in this line)




1/2" Techflex nylon multifilament


5/16" Tecjf;ex nylon multifilament


Close up of the distortion running through it from pulling on one thread




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: TECHFLEX 101-A Comprehensive Look At This Product*

*Remix Line*

Techflex offers a line of tightly woven intricate patterned 3/8" sleeving that they call the Remix Line.
It doesn't expand as large as standard Techflex but it is very dense and will hide any color wiring inside it.
I believe Barry told me it only comes in 3/8" but I could be wrong.
Be sure to ask him if you're interested.
Here's the four colors this line comes in.




Orange based Remix Techflex




Blue based Remix Techflex




Brown based Remix Techflex




Green based Remix Techflex





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: TECHFLEX 101-A Comprehensive Look At This Product*

*Standard Techflex*

Standard Techflex comes in 1/2", 3/8", 1/4", and 1/8" sizes as demonstrated in the black Techflex sizing posted at the beginning of this thread.
I think this might be the most important post of the thread due to the fact that many of us just don't realize just how many colors are available.
I know I surely didn't until I contacted Barry.
I think it's because many of the companies selling Techflex only list the common colors.
Since this is the Techflex that we all seem to be using in our builds, knowing these colors exist I think will help us "step out of the box" and get creative.
Now the following pics aren't all the colors offered but it's easily 95% of them.
Note-I went to great lengths with my camera to get the colors to come out exactly as they appear in person so what you see is definitely what you get..
Here's a full list of pics of all the colors Barry sent me (size 3/8") in no particular order.


White




Gray




Red




Aqua





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: TECHFLEX 101-A Comprehensive Look At This Product*

Black with one yellow strand




Black with one red strand




Black with one green strand




Black with one gold strand




Black with one lavender strand




There's a black with one blue strand (not pictured) but Barry doesn't recommend it because it's almost impossible to see the blue strand in all the black strands.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: TECHFLEX 101-A Comprehensive Look At This Product*

Electric blue




Neon orange




Neon green




Neon yellow




Hot pink





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: TECHFLEX 101-A Comprehensive Look At This Product*

Regular blue




Regular orange




Lavender




Light gray




Silver





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: TECHFLEX 101-A Comprehensive Look At This Product*

Purple (inside and outside to get the proper color match)








Camo weave




Black & white weave




Neon green and black stripes





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: TECHFLEX 101-A Comprehensive Look At This Product*

Red and blue stripes




Carbon fiber




Black and white twisted stripes




Black and yellow twisted stripes




Red, white, and blue twisted stripes






Ok, that's all I have to present.
Thanks again to Barry at Furryletters for supplying me with all these samples.
I'm sure it took a long time to pull all the spools off the shelves and cut these. :thumbsup:
Here's hoping this thread helps your build as much as it has helped mine. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice. The yellow/black kind of looks like the caution tape; might be cool for an SPL demo car. But what color did you pick Bret?

And I bet you could cut that Nylon stuff by using a hot blade with decent amount of pressure to help it to stay together. Like a razor blade right out of a 400 deg. oven.  Although, even after it's installed if it gets snagged it will ruin the aesthetics.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> Nice. The yellow/black kind of looks like the caution tape; might be cool for an SPL demo car. But what color did you pick Bret?
> 
> And I bet you could cut that Nylon stuff by using a hot blade with decent amount of pressure to help it to stay together. Like a razor blade right out of a 400 deg. oven.  Although, even after it's installed if it gets snagged it will ruin the aesthetics.


I know I will be using black and red for all my 1/0 gauge battery cables but for the others, I just haven't decided yet. 
My wife thinks I should pick the colors that match my Arts.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is great Bret. Barry is an awesome seller. very fast shipping and he combines ship costs also, so a stand up guy too.

I got some high temperature ones from him also that look like the nylon examples you showed above. I haven't messed with it yet but was planning on using it for power and ground wires in the engine bay (power wire from battery until in the cabin and for big 3 power and ground wires). I wanted something different than plastic split loom that would not melt. I will likely be starting to run wires this weekend and will post how things go (I need to start a build log but I find myself done and then remembering to take pics. lol)

IMO, I agree with your wife. for the power wires use the plain jane, but using several of the "Art" colors would be nice and would help with identifying which one goes with which speaker, especially since you have so many going into the 'burban. You could use the same colors if you are going to make a system diagram poster for shows.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

WRX2010 said:


> This is great Bret. Barry is an awesome seller. very fast shipping and he combines ship costs also, so a stand up guy too.
> 
> I got some high temperature ones from him also that look like the nylon examples you showed above. I haven't messed with it yet but was planning on using it for power and ground wires in the engine bay (power wire from battery until in the cabin and for big 3 power and ground wires). I wanted something different than plastic split loom that would not melt. I will likely be starting to run wires this weekend and will post how things go (I need to start a build log but I find myself done and then remembering to take pics. lol)
> 
> *IMO, I agree with your wife. for the power wires use the plain jane, but using several of the "Art" colors would be nice and would help with identifying which one goes with which speaker, especially since you have so many going into the 'burban. You could use the same colors if you are going to make a system diagram poster for shows*.



^^^I like this idea. ^^^

(addendum)
I neglected to mention that Barry will give you a 10% discount you call him direct.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice! A TechFlex thread 

Here's all the colors available in the standard PET 'plastic':

http://techflex.com/prod_pet.asp [click on the 'Colors' tab]

I'm doing my midbass and midrange wiring for the left and right channels in 

red [left midbass]
neon red [left midrange/tweeter]
green [right midbass]
neon green [right midrange/tweeter]

I'm doing it this way to make it like the marker lights on a boat or plane, and to have the 'bright' colors mean 'bright', or 'higher' frequencies


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

The standard TechFlex is OKfor color codinghowever, after viewing thisvideo from Mark made me think otherwise:







Did some extensive research & purchased this alternative:


Techflex - Insultherm Ultraflexx Fiberglass Sleeving


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I've seen that video before.
Rule of thumb, if you're supposed to cut it to length with scissors, rubbing it against a sharp edge will cut it as well.
Techfllex is designed to be just another layer of protection.
Like a pawn in a game of chess, it's cheap and expendable.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

What I despise most is the thermal properties. It's likely to melt & produce more damage under the bonnet.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

That's why they make the heat resistant version. Of course if you take the non-heat resistant and try to burn it with an open flame...it's going to melt.


----------



## adamand (Apr 19, 2009)

Great write up, thanks for taking the time!

I _believe_ that the color orange is used for high voltage lines (like in an electric car), so color choices could be important, depending on how its used.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

adamand said:


> Great write up, thanks for taking the time!
> 
> I _believe_ that the color orange is used for high voltage lines (like in an electric car), so color choices could be important, depending on how its used.


I'm going to be using orange on my +12v line, with red heatshrink


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice thread. Also, for reference, the OEM's use bright YELLOW to designate the SRS Airbag system.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

bbfoto said:


> Nice thread. Also, for reference, the OEM's use bright YELLOW to designate the SRS Airbag system.


I can ditto this.
Yellow is for the air bag circuit and orange is for the hybrid circuit in oem vehicles.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

bbfoto said:


> Nice thread. Also, for reference, the OEM's use bright YELLOW to designate the SRS Airbag system.





PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I can ditto this.
> Yellow is for the air bag circuit and orange is for the hybrid circuit in oem vehicles.
> 
> 
> ...


Correct. The airbag wiring under my passenger's-side dashboard grill is covered in yellow split-loom.

I'm covering my +12v line with orange TechFlex and red heatshink as a kind of "do not cut" indicator... should I use red sleeving, instead? :surprised:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> Correct. The airbag wiring under my passenger's-side dashboard grill is covered in yellow split-loom.
> 
> I'm covering my +12v line with orange TechFlex and red heatshink as a kind of "do not cut" indicator... should I use red sleeving, instead? :surprised:


I think it's all a matter of taste.
Most just use one color for everything.
Traditionally, red has always been the designated color of + in an automobile with black for -.
Your call either way.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm going to have to get some of the lime green and purple. Dat ****s dope


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

I found this site to have a lot of nice products. They seem to have a larger more expansive selection of braided products. 

I also dig the labeling they have for wiring! Braided Sleeving Products


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I cut mine with a hot solder iron, I keeps the edges from unraveling. Then use a piece of heat shrink on each end to keep it in place. 

My favorite style is the carbon fiber. I bought a few rolls of each size, along with a few meters of each size of black heat shrink tubing, and a multi-pack of colored heat shrink, from Parts Express and Mouser/Digikey.

I'll post some pics if I can remember.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

falstaff said:


> *I found this site to have a lot of nice products. They seem to have a larger more expansive selection of braided products.
> *
> I also dig the labeling they have for wiring! Braided Sleeving Products


Pricing per unit isn't denoted on the site.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

When I did mine, I used black for current, white for signal, grey for speaker lines. But that was just to keep with the system's (and car's) colour scheme, as those were the only 3 colours used throughout).


----------



## jvctan16 (Jun 11, 2013)

Finally a techflex thread. Now all I need to find is someone or someplace that sells it locally in my area. Furryletters ship worldwide but from where I'm from, customs tax almost anything.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

My first video I made about the stuff was bad. Ive learned a few tricks with using this stuff, check out the second half of the video, great write up too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbSYUdibanM


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

I used to enclose all my alarm wiring in yellow split-loom. Made it far less likely that 
mechanics or vandals would tamper with it.


----------



## eXcelon969 (Jul 6, 2009)

carbon basically darkens the color of whatever is underneath it. i love it

btw the 3/8" and up are a much denser weave, i try to stay 1/8 or 1/4 when possible


----------



## watts (Oct 11, 2012)

What size would you recommend for 4 gauge power/ground? I was thinking 1/2, but it looks like 3/8 would work and be a bit tighter around the wire. I don't want it to be loose.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

watts said:


> What size would you recommend for 4 gauge power/ground? I was thinking 1/2, but it looks like 3/8 would work and be a bit tighter around the wire. I don't want it to be loose.


3/8" if you're running them separately.
1/2" if you're running them together.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

sub'd


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Glad I found this thread....nice write up. I wonder if the products have changed much since 2013... I think I will go take a look.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy **** that techflex is beautiful!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Talk about reviving a thread.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Mummy? Is that you?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I love it. I only use it under the hood since there's no cables showing in the back. It really cleans up big 3 and power cables.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

My only issue is deciding on colors...lol


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I feel you there. I just went black. It blends in and that's what I wanted.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

DC/Hertz said:


> I feel you there. I just went black. It blends in and that's what I wanted.


There is that and then there is the in your face approach so that two years from now when I rip this build back apart again, I know where my ass has been...lol


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

Subscribed


----------

